# Nobeltec Software



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have just bought Nobeltec Visual Navigation software with all the charts of the world. Now this cost me a pretty penny all up and I was wondering how good are these charts for navigation? Should I also have paper charts or can I just print them out?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''ve used Nobeltec for four years now and the charts are very good. That being said you are running your electronic charts on a Windows based machine. That alone is reason enough to always keep paper charts on board and know how to use them. No way I trust my boat and my safety to a PC.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for your reply so quickly. I don''t trust the PC that well either. That is why I have two. Thanks for the info. Makes me feel better. Can I just print out the carts on my printer? Or do I need to buy paper charts? Tammy......


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I guess you could print out charts from your computer but keep a couple of things in mind. If you are using a bubble jet printer like most of us your "charts" will not be more than 8" x 10". The paper will most likely be flimsey and more importantly the ink is not even close to water proof. In other words your charts will be small and disposable. Not really a good backup if you are in a tight situation. Even with two chart plotters and a computer running Nobeltec I still keep standard paper charts on board. I have had numerous crashing problems runing Nobeltec on two different computers and three different GPS''s. It''s a nice planning tool but that''s as far as I go with it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the info.... I will take your advice and start looking for real charts....


----------



## dunskeig (Jun 14, 2005)

For info, you can get excellent waterproof paper for use with inkjets which are ideal for printing charts!


----------

